# Back on Long Island



## NYSawBoss (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, after all things being considered I finally returned to New York. I was happy to find that my wife was still at the apartment waiting for me. LOL. Still looking for any tree company within a 25 mile radius looking for employees to contact me at 516-351-7361

anthony


----------



## Newfie (Aug 30, 2004)

*"I'm sure that the perfect tree company will hunt down your phone number and give you a ring."* 


 Took the words right out my mind.


----------



## ccicora (Sep 1, 2004)

There is a company in Athol, Mass named VCS or Vegetation Control Service. The Manager is Jeff Taylor. I worked there during college to help pay my way through school. Not bad when I could take 2 weeks off and still make 10,800 in a summer. But you do work some major hours. Also, in Philipson, Mass there is an apple farm I worked at also. Bill runs it. (Red Apple Farm) What is nice is you do get some variety in work which can be a nice change of pace.

Later,
Chris


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 1, 2004)

Good luck, Anthony!


----------



## NYSawBoss (Sep 2, 2004)

*HIRED!!*

Good news everyone. I have signed on with Manning Outdoors the proprietor of which is Kevin Manning. He posts on this site as Kevintree. He is even teaching me how to climb properly. Can't wait to get started. 

thanks for the support guys

Anthony


----------



## kevintree (Sep 7, 2004)

*Welcome aboard*

Anthony

Congratulations after two days in the feild climbing on your first day. OK Not big trees but enjoying getting off the ground.

I would like for you to share your opions on the training you have recieved to date with the board. Good?? Bad??

I want to help you become a climber Rocky will shake his head at!

Trainging is "Old NAA" groundman/climber videos. No Pantin VT hitch etc.

Each day you show improvemnt along with Luis which makes it
very enjoyable to work with you both.

Keep it up!!!


Kevin


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Welcome aboard*



> _I want to help you become a climber Rocky will shake his head at!_


_

Nah, Brian never disses anyone!

Rock and roll, Anthony!!!_


----------

